# Beagle for a retrevier



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

is it possible to teach a beagle to retrieve the rabbits after they have been shot. if so do you guys have any hints or ideas how? thanx


----------



## happyhooker (May 3, 2009)

I have heard of beagles that retrieve rabbits.Alot of it has to do with the blood line.Certain blood line are better than others for reteiving. I have two hounds that I run but have yet to see them retrieve,but I do Know that some do.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You teach a beagle to retrieve just like you teach any other non retriever to retrieve and by that I mean its really the same technique just dont do much of it in any one session

one or two good retrieves with lots of praise then move to something else you can't drill them like a lab, all my beagles retrieved


----------



## pennstatepitt (May 19, 2009)

My old beagle would retrieve without any training, but that's more the exception than the rule. I would think that if you're willing to work at it, it is totally doable.


----------

